# Spitting Image



## Vidboy10 (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone remember this show?
Man this show was funny as hell. I wish they could bring it back.


----------



## outgum (Dec 23, 2009)

i saw it ONCE i think, I cant reallt remember it though, was it good?


----------



## anaxs (Dec 23, 2009)

i remember
at times really stupid tho


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently found one of my favorite clips from the show...


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

If they bought it back it would be shit, ITV are terrible nowadays.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> If they bought it back it would be shit, ITV are terrible nowadays.



It got pretty bad near the end of the series.  It's like they started to get worried about who they offended.  Top series for the first few seasons though.  If they brought it back now it would definitely be shit, it would be dumbed down.

BlueStar : That was the B-side of The Chicken Song if I remember right.  The Chicken Song sucked but Never Met A Nice South African was funny as fuck!  Shame all our joke songs come in the guise of Simon Cowell produced records now.


----------



## XWolf (Jan 6, 2010)

I used to LOVE the show!  I agree, first two thirds of it's run were amazing, then started to calm down.  A shame.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bump.


Spoiler



[youtube]I8adsL4rz18[/youtube]



The last episode, Pretty meh, but the Quentin Tarantino puppet did make me lul.


----------



## BionicC (Apr 9, 2011)

[youtube]KFwUedxBsfs[/youtube]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 10, 2011)

[youtube]af2H3_Ur_AE[/youtube]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 21, 2011)

[youtube]VFcBRHC9MV0[/youtube]

Sad how this ad was 100% accurate.


----------

